

Brazil is carrying through with plans to divorce US-based Internet - user_235711
http://www.techspot.com/news/58644-brazil-carrying-through-plans-divorce-us-based-internet.html

======
nandemo
Misleading article.

The main (official) reason for the new cable is to decrease latency and costs,
and also to decrease the almost total dependency on the US links. Currently
there's only one direct link between Brazil and Europe, it's old and used
mainly for voice. So, apparently, most connections between Brazil and Europe
get routed via the US.

Source (in Portuguese): [http://www.dw.de/novo-cabo-submarino-entre-brasil-e-
europa-d...](http://www.dw.de/novo-cabo-submarino-entre-brasil-e-europa-deve-
baratear-internet/a-17375853)

------
clubhi
If the US would really lose $35 billion, this project is going to cost Brazil
a lot more than $180 million.

